# "New"(ish) Clever Coffee Dripper



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe this has been discussed at length, but a quick search didn't reveal anything. I've just bought a new "clever" to replace my previous one which had developed cracks and started leaking. I think this is now my third. This one, which has a new shape, takes twice as long to drain, with the same grind settings and dose, and leaves a significant quantity of the brew in the bottom of the dripper. Has anyone else found this?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

GlennV said:


> Maybe this has been discussed at length, but a quick search didn't reveal anything. I've just bought a new "clever" to replace my previous one which had developed cracks and started leaking. I think this is now my third. This one, which has a new shape, takes twice as long to drain, with the same grind settings and dose, and leaves a significant quantity of the brew in the bottom of the dripper. Has anyone else found this?


Not what you asked but someone said on here that the cracks were due to significant temperature changes; for example, rinsing it in cold water after it's been hot.

Not sure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Only had the new dripper ... I also often get a fair amount of brew sat in it that won't drain out ... Not always ... Didn't realise it was a "new" dripper thing, I assumed it was something wrong with my grinding


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I found the newer one drained quicker than the old clear one, but also found drain time had little impact on taste (within reason).

The newer one has more flat area in the base which may increase retention a little, but looking back to some brews it held about 2.4x dose compared to more like 2.8x dose for the old one.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Bizarre. I guess I'll have to get the epoxy out and do a side by side test.

thanks all


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Bella barista still stock the old one as of when I emailed them a few weeks ago.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

risky said:


> Bella barista still stock the old one as of when I emailed them a few weeks ago.


Oh well, I was halfway through ordering when someone else bagged the last one. Never mind. Any other leads?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

GlennV said:


> Oh well, I was halfway through ordering when someone else bagged the last one. Never mind. Any other leads?


Ah that's a shame. I ended up not getting one in the end but ended my search when I found out they had them. A wanted ad on here didn't get any results either.


----------

